# έχθρα, εχθρότητα, εχθρικότητα



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Σε όλα τα λεξικά υπάρχουν λήμματα _έχθρα_ και _εχθρότητα_, καθώς και το επίθετο _εχθρικός_. _Εχθρικότητα_ βρήκα μόνο στο ΛΣΑΝΕΓ —κι εκεί απλώς για παραπομπή στο λήμμα _εχθρότητα_.

Τι είναι λοιπόν, όλες αυτές οι εχθρικότητες στο διαδίκτυο; Μήπως διατυπώνουν κάποια υπαρκτή ή αναγκαία εννοιολογική διαφορά; Ας πούμε, η εχθρότητα για κάτι το γενικό, μια έχθρα, ενώ η εχθρικότητα είναι μια εχθρική στάση ή συμπεριφορά; Και αν (μεγάλο ΑΝ) ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, ποιο είναι το επίθετο που θα δείξει αυτόν τον διαχωρισμό;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι είναι λοιπόν, όλες αυτές οι εχθρικότητες στο διαδίκτυο; Μήπως διατυπώνουν κάποια υπαρκτή ή αναγκαία εννοιολογική διαφορά; Ας πούμε, η εχθρότητα για κάτι το γενικό, μια έχθρα, ενώ η εχθρικότητα είναι μια εχθρική στάση ή συμπεριφορά; Και αν (μεγάλο ΑΝ) ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, ποιο είναι το επίθετο που θα δείξει αυτόν τον διαχωρισμό;




Κάπως έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διαφορά, και εντελώς διαισθητικά, βέβαια.
Ίσως, επίσης ενστικτωδώς, ο ομιλητής αντιστοιχίζει την εχθρότητα στον _εχθρό_ και την εχθρικότητα στον _εχθρικό_. Ο εχθρός είναι κάτι πιο βαθύ, πιο διαχρονικό, ενώ ο εχθρικός είναι κάποιος που, σε δεδομένη στιγμή, αντιμετωπίζει τον άλλον επιθετικά, εχθρικά, κλπ.

Επαναλαμβάνω, όλα αυτά εντελώς διαισθητικά και χωρίς συγκεκριμένη παραπομπή. Και έχοντας απόλυτη επίγνωση ότι ως τώρα η _εχθρότητα_ κάλυπτε και τις δύο σημασίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Ναι, κι εγώ ταυτίζω την "εχθρικότητα" με την "επιθετικότητα".


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι είναι λοιπόν, όλες αυτές οι εχθρικότητες στο διαδίκτυο;


Τρόμαξα όταν είδα το ερώτημά σου στον πληθυντικό. Λες να έγιναν _εχθρικότητες_ οι _εχθροπραξίες_ (_hostilities_); σκέφτηκα. Αφού κοίταξα και διάβασα περισσότερο, ηρέμησα. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά στη σημασία. Απλώς συνυπάρχουν και η _εχθρικότητα_ είναι πιο σπάνια. Στο ΠαπΛεξ υπάρχει μόνο στον ορισμό της _εχθρότητας_, δεν αξιώθηκε δικό της λήμμα.


----------

